
The centre left is in sharp decline across Europe - thesumofall
http://www.economist.com/news/briefing/21695887-centre-left-sharp-decline-across-europe-rose-thou-art-sick?frsc=dg%7Cc
======
thesumofall
For me the most interesting part was the idea that the center-left has lost
the momentum that their forward-struggle gave them. Now that a lot of the
things that they tried to reach have been reached there is not much left they
can aim for and rally people around. I wonder though: are there any parties in
the developed world that do have a real forward-looking vision?

